# Newbie to the bikepacking



## hooverGiant (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey everyone! I have been a DH/FR rider for a few years, and bikepacking has always caught my eye! Well i decided this year I am making the plunge! I need a good, Cheap bike to start out on. I am looking at a 2012 Giant Roam 1, i found one barely used for $350. Would this be a good option? Better options? I just bought a new full suspension last year, so the wife is making me keep this adventure cheap! I plan on using rear panniers, handlebar bag and a top tube bag and maybe some small frame triangle bags.. Thanks for any advice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hooverGiant (Oct 3, 2011)

EDIT- I'm looking at a Giant Talon 29er instead.. opinions? thanks!


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

The Giant Talon is a fine ride. Gets strong user reviews here on MTBR as well. Unless you are riding to the extreme or doing the TD, I think there are a great many bikes that would be more than adequate. You generally aren't going that fast anyway or really taxing the potential of your bike most of the time. My first bikepacking rig was a 1998 Gary Fisher Hookooekoo with a rigid fork and I loved it - never let me down.

Bikepacking.net also has a good deal of info, including posting of peoples' setups which is fun and interesting to poke through and get an idea of what people are riding and how they pack it all up. There's all kinds of folks there, including those with fairly low-end bikes (and I don't include the Giant Talon in that category) who do just fine. Meaning, they get out there and enjoy themselves! I say go for it.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

hooverGiant said:


> Hey everyone! I have been a DH/FR rider for a few years, and bikepacking has always caught my eye! Well i decided this year I am making the plunge! I need a good, Cheap bike to start out on. I am looking at a 2012 Giant Roam 1, i found one barely used for $350. Would this be a good option? Better options? I just bought a new full suspension last year, so the wife is making me keep this adventure cheap! I plan on using rear panniers, handlebar bag and a top tube bag and maybe some small frame triangle bags.. Thanks for any advice!! :thumbsup:


Hi HG,
Welcome to the world of bikepacking.
Since you said you were on a budget I'd use the bikes you have and spend your funds on better light weight camping gear and bike bags. A 29er is not required to bikepack and your DH/FR bikes can sure hold the extra weight you will be carrying. Just a thought...


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

Totally agree with what others have said...any bike that you do non-bikepacking on will essentially work fine since and you're probably better off buying a bike to suit the activity you do 90% of your riding on. Bikepacking gear gets spendy for sure and the lighter you go, the spendier it gets. If you don't already have paniers, buy a seatbag instead as long as you have room (won't rub the tire when the rear susp compresses). Lot's of people make them (Revelate being one of the more common). In terms of carrying your sleep gear, many folks carry that stuff under their bars in some kind of sling, bag, or harness. On the cheap, you can put it into a stuff sack and cinch it down with straps (no bungies!). Worry about a frame bag later unless you wanna buy a cheap one at a place like bikepakmart (~$15). I have no idea as to the quality of them, but at that price, even if it lasted a few trips, it might be worth it. Custom frame bags get spendy and if you switch bikes, you're kinda screwed. 
Definitely look on bikepacking.net for gear lists...tons of info on what to bring. Bottom line is that it's NO FUN pushing a heavy bike...try and trim out whatever you don't need.
Hope that helps!


----------



## stevland (Nov 4, 2011)

Yep. EvDog has used a longer travel bike bikepacking. Neither of us had a framebag during our Coconino 250 ITT.

DIY can save you a lot of cash. If you or a friend have some sewing know-how you can can get patterns from Bikepacking.net. The consensus seems to be gas tanks, bar slings, and frame bags can be made with relative ease.


----------

